# Puerto serial y visual basic 6.0



## NahuelS (Feb 2, 2011)

Bueno, escribo esto para pedir ayuda porque no puedo hacer andar un proyecto que vi.

El proyecto se trata de encender 3 led con el puerto paralelo, pero no me sale, llegue a la conclucion de que el puerto esta roto.

Asi que decidi hacerlo con el puerto serial, y queria pedirle si alguno tiene una guia, o un source y circuito, para realizarlo en el puerto serial.

PD.: busque en google y no encuentro lo que necesito, hay mucha info pero no relacionada a mis necesidades.

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## gzaloprgm (Feb 2, 2011)

Cual estás usando para el puerto paralelo?

Este? http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/lptmonit/index.htm

El problema suele ser que los softs de control están desarrollados para versiones antiguas de windows (9x y anteriores), por lo que en las versiones nuevas no pueden acceder a los puertos propiamente dichos... También, algunos motherboards tienen un límite de corriente que no alcanza a prender los LEDs...

Investigá acerca de la librería inpout32 (para el puerto paralelo) y el control MSComm (para el puerto serie)

Si tenés alguna otra duda no dudes en postearla...

Un saludo,
Gonzalo


----------



## NahuelS (Feb 2, 2011)

Estuve viendo esa pag q me pasaste, pero tampoco me funciona, ahora me voy a poner a leer mas sobre el puerto serial, aver q pasa.

mi placa madre es: ASRock K7VM3

la coneccion q hago es de el pin 2 al pin de la resistencia, del otro extremo de la resistencia al anodo del diodo y del catodo del diodo al pin 25 del puerto.

pero igual no anda.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 4, 2011)

hi! Nahuels...

Si tienes problemas para controlar el puerto paralelo, posiblemente 
sea por los controladores de Windows que evitan controlar el 
hardware directamente, prueba eliminando los controladores de la impresora
ya que estos siempre estan activos.

El puerto serial es mas sencillo de controlar pero la salida no es de 5V,
si no de 12V,
Saludos.


----------



## ivos (Feb 10, 2011)

Unikfriend dijo:


> hi! Nahuels...
> 
> Si tienes problemas para controlar el puerto paralelo, posiblemente
> sea por los controladores de Windows que evitan controlar el
> ...



Sinceramente disculapame por comentar aquí solo quiero saber si me puedes dar un e-mail para ver si me puedes ayudar con mi circuito...
disculpa las molestias tanto a ti como a los que comentaron en el tema...
desde ya Grax


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi ivos!
pues coloca aqui el diseño de tu circuito, asi todos lo pueden ver y opinar,

Saludos.


----------



## ivos (Feb 10, 2011)

Hola a todos 

Estoy buscando un poco de ayuda con un motor unipolar de 5 cables, intento hacer una PCB con la cual pueda controlar velocidad, sentido y si se puede darle stop al motor. Sin necesidad de una PC

Es para un curso de esos de 6 meses... La idea es hacer un brazo, con el fin de demostrar un posible uso para estos motores, no es necesario que pueda levantar gran peso... de todas maneras no requiero velocidad, si torque.

Investigue bastante y encontré esta pag. http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/Unipolar.html en la que detalla un posible circuito a utilizar ... Soy muy nuevo en esto y quería un poco de ayuda.

En el caso que el circuito pueda funcionar, quería saber si no hay un circuito mas simple o confiable o si me conviene utilizar este...
en el caso que este sea el indicado ayuda con el diseño de la placa (PCB) ya que con Livewire no logro debido a que no tiene uno de los componentes principales 

fotos del motor por si les intereza 
- aca informacion del mismo (http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/334...ficaciones.jpg)
- foto de los terminales de él (http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/269/motorunipolar.jpg)

Desde ya gracias y disculpen mi ignorancia.
Hasta luego y gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## NahuelS (Feb 10, 2011)

Muchisimas gracias, eran los controladores de la impresora. Los desintale y funciona correctamente.

Muchisimas gracias.


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 11, 2011)

NahuelS dijo:


> Muchisimas gracias, eran los controladores de la impresora. Los desintale y funciona correctamente.
> 
> Muchisimas gracias.


 

Que bien que te hayan funcionado! 
Saludso..


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Ivos!
Puedes checar este link aqui te da una idea de como funcionan los motores paso a paso
http://server-die.alc.upv.es/asignaturas/LSED/2002-03/MotoresPasoaPaso/ftomotpap.htm
Saludos!


----------



## ivos (Feb 12, 2011)

Grax por la inf. no tenia bien claro lo de los pasos.

Busque un poco mas jejej intento encontrar algo lo mas simple posible... y enocntre este, que hace un tiempo fogonazo publico en otro post... 
Ver el archivo adjunto 4524
Ver el archivo adjunto 4525

pero hay algo que no entiendo muy bien... en el U5 (cd4060) donde estan los pines del lado derecho que segun dice son para el control de la velocidad... pero como? dependiendo de que linea de pines conectas toma cierta Velocidad? en ese caso para que es el potenciometro que hay en U5  en el pin 10?

Ademas otra pregunta... 
que clase de paso se obtien con este circuito? paso simple, paso doble?


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Ivos!

El CD4060 funciona como un oscilador o generador de pulsos en base al arreglo de resistencias y capacitores con el que se configura. Con el potenciometro puedes modificar la frecuencia de todas las salidas. Parece ser de paso simple.

Te recomiende que continuemos en un post mas acorde al tema para no confundir a las demas.

Saludos.


----------



## ivos (Feb 12, 2011)

Unikfriend dijo:


> Hi Ivos!
> 
> El CD4060 funciona como un oscilador o generador de pulsos en base al arreglo de resistencias y capacitores con el que se configura. Con el potenciometro puedes modificar la frecuencia de todas las salidas. Parece ser de paso simple.
> 
> ...



pienso lo mismo pero en cual? como te informo del tema?


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Ivos,
pues dejas un mensaje en mi perfil con el link del tema.


----------



## ivos (Feb 13, 2011)

no puedo hacer MP porque tengo solo 8 comentarios... te lo dejo aqui al link perdon si esta mal puesto 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/circuito-simple-control-motores-paso-paso-3437/index3.html


----------



## Meta (Feb 14, 2011)

http://www.pic16f84a.org/index.php?...w=article&id=66&Itemid=87#Proteus_Capitulo_30

Manual puerto paralelo.
http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2010/07/interfaz-puerto-paralelo-lpt.html

Manuales puerto serie:
http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2008/11/electrnica-pic.html
http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2009/03/manual-interfaz-vc-y-visual-basic.html


----------



## ivos (Feb 15, 2011)

Muchas gracias Meta pero buscaba un controlador manual no por PC

MUchas gracias por tu tiempo...


----------



## Meta (Feb 15, 2011)

¿Te refieres pulsadores, botones desde el PIC que también funciona sin el PC?
Por supuesto que se puede.


----------



## ivos (Feb 16, 2011)

con un 555 armo los pulsos y los mando a un 4017 y de hay a los transistores o a un UNL2008 y de hay a las bovinas del motor UNIPOLAR


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi ivos,
ya tienes un motor?
si es asi puedes hacer la prueba energizando una bobina a ala vez,
para que entiendas mejor cual es la idea del circuito.
Deberias continuar en el otro link para que no te censuren jiji.


----------



## ivos (Feb 16, 2011)

Si ya he probado los motores andan muy bien y entiendo como hacerlos girar correctamente peor no como cambiar su sentido de giro... y bueno jajja problemas para armar la PCB jajaja
Conseguí un circuito que me parece es muy bueno, pero tiene un LM7805 que el proteus no posee... no se bien por cual remplazarlo jeje

Muchas gracias por la ayuda a los dos vere donde comento porque es verdad que esta mal preguntar esto en este tema... pero se cierran (en realidad dice algo de que espiro)  los demas post o temas donde comento...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/circuito-simple-control-motores-paso-paso-3437/index3.html en este es el unico que puedo pero aller no podia enviar nada...


----------

